# mousery naming



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Okay... What I have now technically isn't a mousery.. it's more like.. just a room with 2 cages full of mice. I wanted to name it though. Something cutesy probably. I am not really planning on using this for anything serious, maybe just my username if I sign up for another forum , or for my website when I make one eventually, put it on business cards or something, you know to sound more professional even if my name is cutesy. I am thinking maybe (but this isn't a must) it could have something to do with my real name (daisy) or my mice (piebald agouti, black, argente, and dove) I'm just looking for suggestions on what I should name it and I am also wondering how you named your mousery.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

I never thought about naming my mousery ... I also have 3 cages if mousies in my living room  ... you could add the area you live in to the mousery name and your family name and also the type of mice you tend to raise ...... eg ... curly cuties


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

When I was about 14, my family had finally made the decision, less than a year ago, to allow a TV in the house. Brought in cable, the whole deal. There was a new station that came out, showing all these great old movies, mostly musicals, and westerns. Probably the first, and last time, I couldn't seem to stop watching TV. :lol:

Somehow I combined all those movies with my love of the shiny coated mice, to say they all have... that certain glow! (said kinda sing songy). It was really cheesy, and still is, but I knew right away it was going to be my mousery name, when I started reading about mice breeders on the internet, years ago. Back then I didn't know people had 'mouseries'/studs/etc., so I just had it written across the top of one of the many notebooks that I kept their records in. Incidentally, there are many mice in that notebook named things like: Yul Brynner, Steve McQueen, Errol Flynn, Howard Keel, Esther Williams, Jane Powell, Julie Newmar, Glynis Johns, Angela Lansbury, Denise Darcel, Marilyn Erskine, and Hope Emerson.
Ann Blyth for an extra special, sweet, lovely black doe, with big eyes. ( I make my mother blush to her ears when I ran out of the living room so excited that she was a movie star when she was younger. Found out, nope, Mom wasn't Ann. I still think they are startlingly similar. lol)

Good luck coming up with a name you both like, and won't cringe too much about years later. 

-Zanne


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

I've come up with a few things (and do not worry about me regretting it, I can always change it, it's not being used for anything official!)
Okay..the ones I like are:
•	Mice Mice Babies
•	Quiet as a mousery
•	Little paws mousery
•	Whiny whiskers mousery
•	Young paws mousery
•	Daisy Tails mousery
•	Twitching Whiskers mousery 
Mice Mice Babies is a little.. ridiculous lol but I cracked up so hard when I thought of it and I know that's going to be used for some joke or another lmao.
Oh and andypandy I like your curly cuties idea!


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Now I'm wishing I could turn this into a poll... but its too late now XD


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

there is no reason you cant turn it into a poll .... choose a few u like and then put it into a vote ... i thought curly with you having textel mice and cavies  no reason the name cant be for all the critters you breed


----------



## littlelovesmousery (May 19, 2012)

I have to say that "Mice Mice Babies" made me laugh. I personally wouldn't use it as an official name but I still think it's pretty awesome.


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

How do I turn it into a poll? Still haven't completely figured out this site yet -_- lol. Yeah... Mice Mice Babies.. I don't know how that popped into my head.. The stuff you think up at 4 am haha


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

I like the Daisy Tails mousery.

Mine is Furys Stud. I prefer the word stud to mousery and I did a website for me and a friend who were breeding a few different animals and ment to call it small and furry but I'm dyslexic and spelt it small and fury. I really liked it so kept the fury lol


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Haha I really like that XD I prefer the word mousery for some reason.. I think it just sounds more warm and inviting somehow, ya know. And I think it fits better with the "cute" thing I'm trying to go for. I don't know I think it's just a matter of personal opinion. Oh and if I were to put it on business cards (or something) people around here would be like stud what? stud cows? stud horses? And I think if people saw it without knowing that I was breeding mice they would be confused. There are a lot of breeders around here, especially with farm type animals (Cows, and chickens, horses mostly but no mice.. grr) and they wouldn't know what I'm breeding. I have heard that "stud" is used commonly in Europe whereas "mousery" is more common in the US.


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

andypandy: I only have piebalds in standard coat. I WISH I could find some textel mice around here *grrr* I wish there was an actual breeder around me.


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

My mousery is called AppleCheeks Mousery. Why? The reason is simple. I also breed Scottish Highland Cattle and when they are born, they often look like they have apples in their cheeks 
A friend of mine called her mousery Sugar Mice Mousery because (I think) that was the name of her favorite lolly when she was little.


----------



## TrixYogurt (iM) (Oct 28, 2012)

My mousery is "iMouse Mousery" because I'm into tech and computers.

I like Daisy Tails too.


----------

